# عيوب اللحام welding defects



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (25 مارس 2014)

كتاب عن عيوب اللحام باللغه العربيه 
اليكم الرابط
http://www.tvtc.gov.sa/Arabic/Depar...1/Tr/ins1/wel1/Documents/اختبارات اللحام .pdf


----------



## asdalgabat (27 مايو 2014)

_كتاب رائع شكرا جزيلا...
_


----------



## welding eng (5 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله بك ...شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sasa4m (20 فبراير 2016)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------

